# starting cold engine - ticking noise



## kriskrush (Apr 18, 2007)

After last oil change my 2.0L 2000 Jetta with 109000 miles on it is making ticking noise - louder at the beginning and dies off after driving for few mins.
This particularly happens when the engine is cold and doesnt happen during the day after I make a trip.
It started happening after my last oil change.
No visible yellow sludge on the oil cap, though there is some slight dark orange sticky build up on the cap.
Any ideas ???
Some history:
One month back I changed oil temp sensor (myself, Go VWVortex!) and that fixed the fluctuating temp gauge.
Water pump, coolant leak, timing belt all replaced/fixed in the last 20,000 miles.

Oh! I also havent changed any oil - trans or power steering. And no service on fuel system yet. 
It did pass smog test 6 months back, low emissions @ high rpm and more than average emission @ low rpm


_Modified by kriskrush at 6:13 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (kriskrush)*

did you check the oil level? what filter is on it? what oil weight?


----------



## kriskrush (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (Banditt007)*

yeah.. there is enough oil I believe. On the dipstick it is slighhhhtly above the maximum - checked when engine is warm after a trip.
I have 10W40 in it
I dont know about the filter.. I took to Pepboys for oil change and they should have put the usual ones, They use Pennzoil..

I usually add oil when I hear ticking noise and when there is enough oil.. it goes away. But this time around, despite enough oil.. I hear it, loudly during cold start..



_Modified by kriskrush at 11:28 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## 00'2.slow (Jan 26, 2007)

What kind of oil is it? Is it a synthetic? These cars use a "special" kind of oils


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (kriskrush)*

put on a bosch/mann/mahle filter and see where you are at.
first thing i would do is check the oil pressure at the oil flange and at the head.
did they do any 'engine flush' while you were there?


----------



## kriskrush (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (Banditt007)*

I've regular 10w40 in it. No synthetic.
Engine flush - No they did not do it.
Also I didnt use the car from late January till March, I had put 3000 miles already by Jan. And changed oil in March after I started using again. So I thought there might be some dirt or sludge blocking the valves. 
Today I added Gunk Valve Medic and let it run for a while. The engine doesnt sound bad but lets see tomorrow morning.
I didnt check the oil pressure yet. That would be the next thing.


----------



## kriskrush (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (kriskrush)*

Ok I took to pepboys where I did oil change before for troubleshooting and all they could do was do another oil change and put 5W30 as recommended in the VW manual.
It didnt help..
Any other ideas on what could be wrong??


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (kriskrush)*

guy i work with has an 88 acura that does the same thing, dealer told him the oil pump was on its way out. it also has like 280k miles on it.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (AgentAl)*

It's most likely lifter tick. Check your oil pressure to make sure it's not low oil pressure though.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (MK2SnowPilot)*

Is the ticking rpm related? Does the ticking disappear after the engine warms up?
Switch to Synthetic oil. Run Valvoline Synpower 5W-40. Its VW approved and it produces excellent results. Check my signature for related thread on this.
Also, I would advise on checking the accessory belt tensioner. It has a pulley which can get very noisy if there is no lubricant on the bearings. You can easily fill up the bearings with high-temperature grease and it will quiet things down quite a bit.
Good luck!


----------



## kriskrush (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (vasillalov)*

Yes, the ticking is rpm related and yes, it does go after running for sometime..
Yeah belt can be a reason too.. there is also a flapping sound that comes now and then... 



_Modified by kriskrush at 11:55 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (kriskrush)*

I have this same problem in my 98 gti 2.0. Ticking after a cold or semi cold start, but after driving for awhile the noise is very faint at idle (much less noticeable compared to when at first start up. I can't hear it when in the car and driving though.
Just did an oil change a few days ago and used 10w-40 mobil 1 syn (high mileage). I've got about 129k MIs.
I've noticed that since doing an engine flush a few changes back, the short hose that connects the PVC to the intake hose is really saturated (appears to be oil) and when I just swiss cheesed my air box, i noticed the intake hose has a small amount of oil run-off in it.
Wondering if it might just be time to start replacing gaskets?? 
I've got a pressure gauge hooked up to where the high-pressure sensor normally goes (on the side of the engine block) and after initial cold startup, pressure is at about 80 to 90 psi. Once warm up sets in, pressure is consistently at 45 - 65 range during driving and about 25psi at idle.
any ideas??
thanks!


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (domlicious)*

Yeah, the Bentley says with the engine fully warm at 2000 rpm oil pressure should be at least 29 psi.
at higher engine speeds max pressure is 101 psi
I think what youre seeing upon cold start is the engine idling a little high to warm up and PUMP UP your lifters.
Once theyre at the right pressure and warmed up they quiet down a little.
I know this is the simple explanation and you all probly know this, but it really sounds like what you are describing.
My car sounds like a diesel on cold start. Granted, I have an aftermarket cam, but still, when it gets to operating temp, it def. quiets down.


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: starting cold engine - ticking noise (smokeymountaindub)*

just added a CD2 15oz treatment to the crankcase... it says it takes 200 MIs to do it's thing... but i've noticed an improvement in only 100. Lifters less noisey. Wondering if i'll have to add a bottle every oil change...but we'll see.


----------

